# Internal silver screens



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Anybody know where I can buy some internal silver screens for a new Rapido A Class .

Many thanks in advance .
Wyn


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

My advice is go for external screens - far, far more effective !


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*Internal Silver Screens*

Hi,As aready said external are the best,and easy to fit,cool in summer and warm in winter,silver screens website can help you,regards H.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Has it got fitted internal blinds?


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice all. 

I had both internal and external blinds for my Autotrail.
External blinds I used in the winter for warmth etc and internal blinds in the summer to protect the fabrics and keep the insides cool .
I always thought using the fitted Remis blinds for long periods of 'parked up in the drive' would stretch them too much - looks like I might need to reconsider


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

From memory, I think the Rapido manual suggests you should not leave the internal blinds closed for too long in case damp takes hold unseen i.e. having them opened is better if stored over winter.

Reading through the logic of that, if they were curtains I would mean closed or in use 8O :?

In winter, having the blinds in use is better than having them folded !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I leave my remis blinds closed when not in use. By closed, I mean pulled across and locked in the centre! I make sure the bed is down so there is decent air circulation. 

Lots of people with A class vans use external screens, although they can be difficult to find places to latch on to - you normally only have 1 door, and often (as in my Hymer) it's flush fitting. However, the insulation in A class vans at the front end is far superior to the normal sevel cab, so extra insulation is not necessarily needed. I haven't felt the need to do so, even in temperatures of below zero.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Vancomfort supply internal screens, if they don't have your specific model then they also do tailor made ones...

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/IsomattenInsulationInternalScreens.htm

Another option would be to DIY, try caktanks..

http://www.caktanks.com/index.htm

http://www.caktanks.com/files/cak_catalogue_2012/2012_CAK_Cab_Screens.pdf

Pete


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

External blinds are the only ones that can do the job.
If it is hot and sunny, the heat has to come through the glass before being reflected out. In the winter... no competition and very little condensation.

The blinds you should NOT close over winter, are those that are spring-loaded along the sides of your van. The springs can begin to lose their 'memory' and will not function well after a time.
As far as I am aware, the Remis on my van have no springs and I cannot see what harm can come from leaving them closed but I stand to be corrected.

Alan


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice .
I guess the interesting question is .. 'When your vans parked up on the drive for a few weeks do you draw your blinds'
Wyn


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Several thoughts.
Why draw your blinds? Privacy? Warmth? Light?
Depending on where your van is parked you may draw your blinds to prevent theft , What cannot be seen is less desirable.
Privacy: You may not wish anyone to see you in your old undies, should you spend the night in the van. Light can over time cause your furnishings to fade. I guess that the blinds may prevent some of the cold getting in or the heat getting out.
I am inclined to close the Heki roof lights as heat rises. Sometimes I pull the curtain around the front and/or the Remis blinds. As the external silver blinds tend to deteriorate if left in place, I do not use them when laid up. Never use the sprung sliding side blinds or the springs will lose their strength.

Alan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The trouble with leaving your Remis concertina type blinds left drawn over the windows all year round is that sunlight attacks them especially at the creases. On older vans you can see daylight through the creases.
I do what you originally intended to do and have internal Silver Screen type fitted when parked up all year round and they are small and light enough to have in the van at all times. It's far easier to put them up than the external ones.
I do use the external if it's very cold and I'm staying for any length of time but having both types takes very little room and you have the best of both worlds.
I have no condensation problems with the internals fitted and parked up in the winter.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Advice from the Rapido User Manual UK-00-M-2014, Pg XII-9, Para 13 A-class models front cab, 13-1 Privacy curtains
...
"The front cab's privacy curtains must be regularly cleaned and properly dried by the windscreen's ventilation system to avoid mould forming."
...


----------

